# coffin cooler lights?



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

*Hey all i have a question I have a 7ft by 3foot wide wooden coffin cooler that i have had for years. Every Halloween i have a big Halloween bash and put lots of drinks in it so the victims can help themselves. I put about 10 16lb bags of ice in it. The whole point is ..Does anybody have an idea on how i could illuminate the ice with some sort of lights. I used to put glow sticks in the ice and it would look cool i guess. People seemed to like it.
I thought about using fish pond lights or just wrap some rope light around the top of the cooler but after thinking about it i dismissed it. Any help would be appreciated

Thanks in advance*


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

submersible pond lights will work but they will heat up and melt the ice around the bulb (I know this from experience).

How about using rope lights?
Floralytes would work but they won't light up enough of the coffin.


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Are rope lights water proof? I don't want a SHOCKING experience!!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

What I would try is this...

Take the rope lights and put them in the cooler, then get a large clear heavy painters drop plastic and put over the lights. I've seen them in the painting area in Lowes. Then put the ice on the plastic and then add the drinks. I don't think the rope lights would get that hot. 

I haven't try this but it was the first idea that popped in my head. 

Good luck with what ever you try!


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

Could LED's in ziplock bags taped to the inside of the cooler work? Thinking out loud to try this myself.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

If the rope lights were ment to be used outdoors I would think they would be water tight. I think the vinyl is molded right around the lights and wires. The LED's in a bag would make good random lights in the bottom. They would be easy to make and there are different colors and some that blink too. Sounds like its time for an experiment.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Regular pond lights do get warm and would melt the ice, but they now make LED pond lights which might work well as they wouldn't heat up as much. Not sure how much you want to spend. I think your original use of the glow sticks was the best idea and not too expensive.

Is the coffin cooler with a lid? Are you looking to control the lights (turn on when open, off when closed like a refrig)? If the lights aren't on all the time, the regular pond lights may work, not sure how fast they do heat up.

I know rope lights are weather proof, but not sure if they can be submersed for long periods of time.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I would try creating an isolated area at the bottom of the cooler. Hopefully its a deep coffin. Something similar to a homemade fog chiller. Make sure theres a support sturdy enough to hold all the ice. Build a heavy mesh support, add a layer of plexyglass. Mount the rope lights at the bottom under that isolated area with some vents toward the back maybe. The air space should help lessen the way the rope lights would heat up the ice the same way your home insolation uses air space to insolate the house from hot or cold.

_Trivia for those interested....if you fill a paper cup with water and hold a match under it...how long will it take for the match to burn a hole through the bottom of the cup? Answer: It won't. The match burns out before it can heat up the cup because the water keeps the temperature of the bottom of the cup cool._


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I think rope lights would work fine as long as yo make sure both ends are out of the water. Although they are made to go outside, I doubt the screw plug on the end (if so equipped to allow the rope to be extended, mine are) would be TOTALLY watertight if submerged for an extended time. I've had occasion to cut open a couple of tubes and found them to be just that, tubes. It appears that they are not molded right around the insides, although manufactures may vary.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Rope lights are 110. You really should Not put the in with water are ice, were people will be sticking their hands. you would be creating the kind of situation, were if every thing goes right, you are fine. But if something happens you could loose a friend and everything you have. They make led pond lights. you can search Ebay are Google them. They also make battery light for flower arrangements. Here is a link to the flower lights. The pond lights are 12 volt, a lot safer.

http://www.partybrights.com/product..._lights_wholesale_submersible_floralytes.html


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

There are some good ideas here thank you... What color, if it were you doing it rope light 

would you use? REd,Orange.Green ,Purple, etc and how much feet wise 18ft More?

The coffin is 7ft long 3ft wide 3ft deep.. Just like to hear what you guys think.


here is a pic of the coffin


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

wait don't hit that link let me get the right pic


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

do you think these Submersible Floralytes would be bright enough? lets say if i bought 20 or 30? Working on the coffin pic


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

_{I can't see a photo from that post yet. Replying blind.}_

Depends upon your theme and the room coloring. Generically....I'd say use red or purple....if it is a vampire theme. For zombie or Frankenstein theme....I'd use green. Tribal/tiki theme, I'd use orange. As for the length of the rope light...it doesn't really matter...whatever is cheap and provides enough illumination.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

How about something safe like this http://sixstarsales.org/cart/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=14


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

do you guys think the led lights would be bright enough?

ihttp://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=421&pictureid=4861 Here is the

coffin This pic was taken years ago

but you get the idea.......


----------



## anjpro (Sep 20, 2009)

Think out side the box so to speak 
LED floating pool light
http://www.poolsupplies.com/cgi-bin/Commerce.exe?preadd=action&key=202230
Safe cheap easy


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Now that is a cool idea i may try it out... My cousin has a few for his pool maybe i can

try them out in a test run...HMMMMMMMMMMMM Thanks everybody Keep em coming 

you guys are awesome!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I would use leds if it were mine. You can buy 12 volt under water leds from Ebay about 20.00 for 4 feet. You can get them, like 3 X 12 inches for 20.00. are 1 X 4 ft for 20.00. If I was you I would get 2 at 4 ft. or either get some mr-16 , 36 leds. They will go in you pond lights, unless you have mr-11's. @ of the mr-16's will light it up. Here is some pictures of my pond. I use these in it. I also use them in my haunt. No heat, water proof, I even run some of my motor props off the same transformer. All 12 volt. That way it helps with power for my other props and foggers.

pond pictures by brushe2008 - Photobucket


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok watcher so what you are saying is i swap the pond lights out for the led lights right?

Just a little help here.. could you send me a ebay link where these are.. I am not the 

most educated when it comes to electrical stuff The lights in your pond look really good!


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

ok. Back to my post suggesting leds in ziplock bags. I tested this in a medium size cooler with a white interior using two ziplock bags. One with one small led light powered with a disc cheapo battery in a bag that floated and another small led light in a ziplock bag that sank to the bottom. (2 spoons were added to the bag. very scientific) No ice but I filled the cooler about 1/2 way full with water. The results were quite nice. Good glow. If full of ice I would add 2 more leds in bags. I will use this for Halloween. Thank you for the idea!
I don't know how to post pics.. see test in my album


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

The guy I get most of mine from is out right now. He buys a bunch, then you have to buy 5 at a time of each color. Since you don't know what color you want, This might be a better deal for you. You can use these around your house also.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MR16-Remote-Con...in_0?hash=item27abc88a6d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

This is the same bulb I use, But I have never ordered from this seller.

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-X-36-leds-BLU...g_SM?hash=item53dd067797&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

This to me is your best deal. These are water proof, you do not need a a light fixture. They are 12 volt can be used under water. You should get a pond transformer for these. All transformers are not for underwater use. I have these on my swimming pool steps, in my water falls. You can put them under your car, deck rails. Just about anywhere you want light. Red, Green, Blue, and UV are the color. It takes 2 weeks to get them from Hong Kong. I have had some of mine for 4 years and they are just as bright as the new ones we just put in our pond addition.

http://cgi.ebay.com/48-LED-Strip-Wa...in_0?hash=item3ca57f4068&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey housedragonmom cool pics it really shows up!!

OK watcher i see.. thank you for the links i better decide if i want these in time of the 24th..

I was looking at the links the watcher and asterix0 sent me...


Those are cool i wonder how many of those i would need... That is a simple way

I was leaning towards green because the party is a zombie/mj thriller theme

I think a black coffin with green looking ice would look cool but how much to 

make it pronounced.. AAghhh lol!!! And the under car leds on ebay are really bright...

Nobody in the usa is selling these?? Every year i do this to myself!!:googly:

tick tock tick tock...:googly:


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

I have blue lights under my Scion. Way cool. The leds in the cooler were way better than my pics taken at 11pm showed. I only used 2/ My husband saw them the next morning and is convinced we will use them for our party in all of the coolers. I don't know how the car light would be safe in a cooler. I will post pics of the green leds...soon.


My scion video is youtube under "scion lights" in case you are interested.


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

ok. check my profile for pics. Still don't get how to post here. Pep boys carried the under car lights here in Dallas.


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow thanks for the pics The Green looks sooooooooooo creepy Nice!!

I am going to check out pep boys or any other car part selling store's. Great idea and thanks for your help..

Saw your vid on You tube.. Those lights are bright! I will keep all of you posted on what exactly i am going to do And hopefully some pics!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

housedragonmom said:


> ok. check my profile for pics. Still don't get how to post here. Pep boys carried the under car lights here in Dallas.


Click the pic you want- select bb code with right click-copy-and paste to post.Your bb code may be off.Mine shows on.


----------



## Skellycat (Aug 27, 2009)

the watcher - I checked out the ebay links and I would love to put these in my pond & use them for Halloween....but...I'm about to ask the dumbest question in the history of this forum, so I apoligize ahead of time...I am out my league here....ok, here goes...what device does the light plug into? :googly:


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

You can hook them up to a standard landscape transformer for out side use. If you are placing them in the water. Then you need a pond transformer or underwater transformer. The difference is with the under water transformer, if they short out it doesn't effect the power supply. So you don't have power going into your water. Same as with pool lights. If you use them inside a 12 volt wallwart will run them. I use the landscape wire for mine and some time regular speaker wire on shorter runs. We try to catch sale or clearance on landscaping lights at the end of the year for our haunt.


----------



## Skellycat (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks. I think this is too deep for me, but I do love to see the projects you guys do...so cool. Thanks for trying to explain.


----------

